# Which Firewall??



## samrulez (May 10, 2006)

Can any of u tell me which is the best Firewall.Is it Zone Alarm Pro/Segate/Kerio or some other???


----------



## phatratt (May 10, 2006)

Zone Alarm does a pretty decent job,I did sygate long tiem back,it use to crash quiet a lot.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 10, 2006)

undoubtedly it's Zone Alarm.                                                 .


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 11, 2006)

yeah , its ZA for sure.
Its better than the best.


----------



## anandk (May 11, 2006)

za gets my vote toooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2006)

ZoneAlarm has many issues.. Its bloat too. Try and take a peek into their forums.. For the best firewall, you can try Outpost (paid), Jetico (free)..


----------



## forever (May 11, 2006)

ZA takes a lot of processing memory.
@kalpik
i have heard of outpost , is it light on resources ?
and can i run 2 firewalls or antivirus at the same time, wont that coz a conflict, ive never tried it tho..


----------



## mohit (May 11, 2006)

dont try running 2 security products such as 2 a/v and 2 firewalls at the same time .. they will definitely conflict and also we guys cant cope with 1 single solution due to the high resource consumption .. dont know how slow 2 of each will make ur system.

Firewall  = ZAP > Outpost ... both are good but ZAP is a lil easier to configure.

By the way if you are using ZAP and if by chance your antivirus is Kaspersky then you might have some issues with system stability. I have never been able to use ZAP + Kaspersky together without facing probs. and I have seen numerous people having that same problem.


----------



## digiFriend (May 11, 2006)

my vote also goes to zone alarm .i am using it without any problem.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 11, 2006)

Does ZA work well with Avast? Else I can use it...
Neways, try Jetico


----------



## santu_29 (May 11, 2006)

ZA and Outpost are the best.....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 11, 2006)

ZA and avast are intercompatible.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 12, 2006)

Zone Alarm is an excellent firewall for amateurs but for advanced users (by which I mean those who understand complex details of IPs and ports, etc), there are better software which give more configurability. I have heard that Outpost is one such excellent software but I am not an expert. Even for amateurs, I would recommend Kerio Personal Firewall over Zone Alarm because it is more configurable. For instance, it is easier to get Kerio to work with P2P software such as eMule than with ZA... However, to use Kerio it is better to have a basic ideas of IPs and ports and the like which is not that essential for ZA (more of a layman's tool)

Arun


----------



## MysticHalo (May 12, 2006)

I think Outpost is gr8, though ZA isnt bad at all. Currently, I am using Outpost  Pro 3.51, and i find it superb It takes a bit of knowledge to craete custom rules for the firewall, but thats not a Herculean Task. also, Outpost provides a better UI than the YELLOW UI of ZA. Also, its not much on the firewall, but more on the user as to how he configures it....thats what i feel


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 12, 2006)

@qwerty:ZA runs perfectly well with Avast


----------



## hermit (May 12, 2006)

*outpost or kasperskey firewlls r the best*


----------



## Soorya (May 19, 2006)

Another vote for ZA. If you've a single computer connected to network, just the Personal (free) edition is good. But when you need to share two systems, you need to get pro version.


----------



## GARY~GEEK (May 19, 2006)

Zone alarm is not at all the recommended one. the best option i recomend is to go for Norton internet security. Once it has been installed and if u r using windows xp make sure u r able to browse. if every thing is fine, make sure you update the u,r Norton internet security regularly and also install MS anti spyware. as the Norton internet security is not only the secure one allways try to to do an online virus and spyware scan.    u can try from the following web site............................


*www.trendmicro.com/en/home/us/home.htm


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2006)

ZoneAlarm is undoutedly the best one, man. Go for it!


----------



## shovik (May 19, 2006)

Kaspersky Anti-hacker is the best you can get out in the market.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## shovik (May 19, 2006)

go for Kaspersky Anti-Hacker, its the best till date..

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2006)

Zone Alarm...  
---------------
---------------


----------



## Aniruddh (May 20, 2006)

well i hav been using zonealarm since last 2 yrs and its preety decent.i'll suggest u zonealarm.


----------



## mariner (May 20, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> if you are using ZAP and if by chance your antivirus is Kaspersky then you might have some issues with system stability. I have never been able to use ZAP + Kaspersky together without facing probs. and I have seen numerous people having that same problem.



well buddy i have been using za pro plus kaspersky since last one year without any issues !


----------



## mohit (May 20, 2006)

mariner said:
			
		

> well buddy i have been using za pro plus kaspersky since last one year without any issues !



are u using a dsl broad band connection ???


----------



## ashisharya (May 24, 2006)

Outpost and ZA are very good firewalls


----------



## 47shailesh (May 24, 2006)

ZA is uncompareable & i vote 4 it.....................................


----------



## ashfame (May 24, 2006)

I use Avast 4 Pro antivirus & Windows xp sp2 in-built firewall.
Earlier i had used norton so no other need for me.
But for now, whts ur review about windows firewall.
Suggest me the best firewall thats light on resources in two categories :
1. freeware
2. trial-ware
Is there any firewall better than ZA.
thanks in advance


----------



## sakumar79 (May 24, 2006)

The best free firewall is Kerio Personal Firewall recommended by experts... It is even better than ZA (may be not better than ZA Pro though)... Among Paid firewalls, ZA Pro is the best. This info was in a comparitive study-review I read recently, will try to post the link if I find it again soon...

Arun


----------



## prankie (May 24, 2006)

ZoneAlarm 
though not recommended on slow machines...


----------



## ashfame (May 24, 2006)

@prankie
mine is a P4 2.8Ghz with 256MB DDR RAM & run win xp sp2.
I use avast 4 pro, Will ZA slow my pc to some extent?


----------



## nishant_nms (May 24, 2006)

I am sure nobody here is going to love my choice
I use Windows XP SP2 firewall on my BB connection. It has been working fine for me for more than 1 year with Avast. And I am able to do some basic configuration.
Importanly it the most light and 90% of users use only basic options of a firewall meaning that it is best suited to many of us out there


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> @prankie
> mine is a P4 2.8Ghz with 256MB DDR RAM & run win xp sp2.
> I use avast 4 pro, Will ZA slow my pc to some extent?


No, it won't.
ZA takes a considerable time to load when you boot the PC but uses negligible amount of resources once it is up and running.


----------



## ashfame (May 26, 2006)

is it worth upgrading from win xp sp2 firewall to ZA.
if yes, how?


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

Yes, of course!
I mean, the Windows XP SP2 firewall is NOTHING when compared to ZoneAlarm. ZoneAlarm is the best firewall at present. And that's why it's worth upgrading to it.
If you have DIGIT's 'Fast Track to Virus Proof your PC', have a look at what they have to say about ZoneAlarm Security Suite (it was the second fast track).


----------



## gary4gar (May 26, 2006)

ZoneAlarm rules here
bet u can also poll on it


----------



## wizrulz (May 26, 2006)

Zone alarm rules.......over digit provides updates every month.......so headache of getting form net


----------



## vijay_7287 (May 26, 2006)

for 256mb RAM think before u buy it (if at all u will...)

it mainly depends on the kinda activity u do on the net

and if u have always on BB then maybe

i would advice against it..if u have no plans to upgrade ur RAM


----------



## busyanuj (May 27, 2006)

try BlackICE PC Protection.

It's a good firewall.


and preferably run just one firewall at a time. running two won't exactly doubly protect you from probes.


----------



## Najesh (Jun 3, 2006)

Can we have windows xp2 firewall and ZAlarm both ,without any conflicting issues?


----------



## mohit (Jun 3, 2006)

^^not at all recommended... as anuj already said using 2 firewalls want doubly protect u .. instead u may face issues.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 3, 2006)

Having two firewalls is not necessary... Unless there are some features that you NEED in each that is not available in other... The main problem with having two firewalls is that everytime you will get double queries... That is, if you install a new program and then it tries to access the net, you will have to allow it on both firewalls to allow it access... This is only an inconvenience and not really a major issue...

Currently, I have PC-Cillin Internet Security as well as Kerio Personal Firewall (I am not convinced with PC-Cillin's Firewall protection... I guess I could turn it off but I have 512 MB RAM and dont find the performance pinch) Also, things work fine in general without conflicts...

Arun


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 3, 2006)

i use kaspersky is 6 and zone alarm 6.1.xxx with kaspersky anti hacker firewall disabled.


----------



## sanju (Jun 4, 2006)

sure za


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 4, 2006)

zonealarm version 6 is not compatible with windows xp professional sp-2. After install it generates a validation error and doesnot load into the system tray and does'nt protect the system after the error. There's a solution for this on their forum but that too does'nt work.
Shifted to Outpost and satisfied . it's better than zonealarm.


----------



## royal (Jun 4, 2006)

hey Gaurav

I've been using ZA Pro 6 for quite some time with XP Pro SP2...But I have not faced any such problem


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 5, 2006)

ZA and Look 'n' Stop are good.


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 6, 2006)

ZoneAlarm n nuthin else..
here is the latest update link for it if u hav instaled a lower version..
all the best
*www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/zass/whatsNew.jsp?lid=home_whats_new


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 7, 2006)

Attaching the screenshots of the problem which i faced after installing ZA v6 on my machine havnig winxp pro with sp-2. Please have a look at those errors, and suggest me whether to install it or not (currently using outpost firewall v3.5)


----------



## lyroj (Jun 7, 2006)

GARY~GEEK said:
			
		

> Zone alarm is not at all the recommended one. the best option i recomend is to go for Norton internet security. Once it has been installed and if u r using windows xp make sure u r able to browse. if every thing is fine, make sure you update the u,r Norton internet security regularly and also install MS anti spyware. as the Norton internet security is not only the secure one allways try to to do an online virus and spyware scan.    u can try from the following web site............................
> 
> 
> *www.trendmicro.com/en/home/us/home.htm



norton is system hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ZA is a freeware and does a pretty good job.
its pro version(paid one) is good one to go for.
the latest version with anti-spyware is the one to go for.
if you have a genuine winXP OS,then go for installing WINDOWS LIVE ONE CARE with windows defender. this is free for 90 days. available on microsioft website.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2006)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> Attaching the screenshots of the problem which i faced after installing ZA v6 on my machine havnig winxp pro with sp-2. Please have a look at those errors, and suggest me whether to install it or not (currently using outpost firewall v3.5)


You already have the best firewall installed (Outpost) dont even think of switching to ZA. ZA is crap.


----------



## royal (Jun 8, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> You already have the best firewall installed (Outpost) dont even think of switching to ZA. ZA is crap.



you really think so ?  

I have been using ZA 6 pro for quite some time now and without any problem   ... I was thinking of shifting to ZA pro 6.5 

b4 doing that I would like to give outpost a try ... after all it never hurts to have a better product


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 8, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> you really think so ?
> 
> I have been using ZA 6 pro for quite some time now and without any problem   ... I was thinking of shifting to ZA pro 6.5
> 
> b4 doing that I would like to give outpost a try ... after all it never hurts to have a better product



You know why people prefer ZA because it's UI is very simple and easy to understand., outpost is also a good firewall(but it's UI is not that easy to understand).  I was using ZA 5.5 earlier but after upgrading to winxp pro sp2 I had to shift to outpost because ZA was giving this validation failed problem.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 8, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ZA and avast are intercompatible.



* sorry but still till date , they r incompatible , my ZAP doesn't recognise AVAST . *

but still i use both and in terms of protecting my PC , it's the best combination , because it is least resourse hungry plus i use spywareblaster and regularly scan my pc with spybot and adaware ,,, so my computer , i hope is 100 % secure now , even though i had migrated back from win xp sp2 to simple win xp without any special pack to keep things light !!!!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 9, 2006)

ZA doesNOt gell with my Macafee AntiVirus Suite.....Not compatible!

So what Best Firewall for Macafee AntiVirus users??

Curently using Macafee Firewall but that is a TRIAL!


----------



## godsownman (Jun 9, 2006)

I would recommend Zone Alarm only. 

Right now I am using the all in one Zone Alarm Internet Security Suit. ( Firewall, anitvirus, Spyware). 

Its good.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 12, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ZA doesNOt gell with my Macafee AntiVirus Suite.....Not compatible!
> 
> So what Best Firewall for Macafee AntiVirus users??
> 
> Curently using Macafee Firewall but that is a TRIAL!



Repeating that. HELP yaars!


----------



## lyroj (Jun 12, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ZA doesNOt gell with my Macafee AntiVirus Suite.....Not compatible!
> 
> So what Best Firewall for Macafee AntiVirus users??
> 
> Curently using Macafee Firewall but that is a TRIAL!




i use ZA pro with mcafee virusscan enterprise 8.0,i dont have problems with it.it works well.
i u find problems u can shift to outpost,it is a good firewall bt u need pretty good knowledge to config it.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A very good easy to use firewall is Kerio Personal Firewall... 

Arun


----------



## JGuru (Jun 12, 2006)

ZoneAlarm is the best firewall. ZoneAlarm Pro is a trial version (will run for 15 days).
Although it consumes lot of resources , it protects you well enough. No second thoughts!! ZA is the best.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

It should be best if some anti-virus and some firewall companies combine and roll out thier products, that way people wont have trouble with compatiblity issues.

Current firewall - Windows native


----------

